# Bulb access.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The offside front (r/h) sidelight bulb on our Mk.4 Golf has just blown. Of course just as the MOT is coming up.
So up with the bonnet and tried to see how easy it might be to change the bulb. We it looks nigh on impossible so back to the computer and YouTube how to do it videos.

All the videos on how to replace the bulbs are shown with the whole headlight removed. In other words no one shows how to struggle with the headlamp still in place. In fact some even explain the headlamp needs removing to be able to access the lamps. See below.!






I did finally manage to get to the bulb and change it but the struggle and contortions are prohibitive and not to be undertaken unless you have long thin fingers and tough skin.
No wonder VW say it's not a user service item. Just to change a simple bulb. It is enough to put most people off and take the car to the garage for a hefty bill just to change a two bob bulb.

Ray


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I had to change a bulb on a previous car which required removal of the whole unit.

Removal was obviously planned for, as it only needed a couple of clips undone and the unit almost fell out. couldn't have been easier.

Are you sure your car isn't designed that way too?

Modern cars, space isat a premium.

Remember the 70s? Huge space with a little engine somewhere in the middle surrounded by acres of hole, lol.

It all changed when engines went transverse with FWD.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Top Gear covered this a long time ago, it may have been the golf they mentioned.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Such issues are sadly not confined to cars. 

The rear fog light bulbs on my Arapaho required two rivets holding the rear quarter skirt and side skirt to be drilled out, a bracket underneath to be undone to allow the rear quarter to be pulled back so there’s enough room to undo the bulb holder that otherwise snagged tight against the rear bulkhead.

What a palaver contributing to a sprinkling of oaths !

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I had to change a bulb on a previous car which required removal of the whole unit.
> Removal was obviously planned for, as it only needed a couple of clips undone and the unit almost fell out. couldn't have been easier.
> Are you sure your car isn't designed that way too?


No Tuggers. As many videos on YouTube show it's necessary to remove the bumper and rad grille to get to the screws and bolts to remove the headlamp. 
And yes I remember almost sitting inside the bonnet of many cars back in the 60s and 70s.

Ray.


----------

